

LaTeXSearch: 1M snippets in a searchable database - neilc
http://www.academicproductivity.com/2010/latexsearch/

======
jcdreads
Primary source:

<http://www.latexsearch.com/LatexTool/>

------
nirmal
Combine it with this <http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html> and you've
got yourself a nifty draw->search tool

Also, if this comment sounds familiar, I left a very similar comment regarding
combining the above link with a JS based latex figure output.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815189>

------
TrevorBurnham
Sounds like it could be useful. Of course, it would be infinitely more useful
if researchers were using a semantic markup language (perhaps Content MathML)
so that equations with the same meaning could be discovered regardless of the
actual symbols used.

Not that I'd want to code MathML by hand...

